# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο από Γαύδο, Σφακιά & ΝΔ Κρήτη [Historic photos of Gavdos & SW Crete]

## Nicholas Peppas

A photo of *Hora Sfakion* fron _1960_, taken for the _Encyclopedia of Greece_ of L. Kouvaris (Spyropouloi & Koumandareas Publishers, Athens, 1964)  and another more recent (_1988_) of exactly the same spot!  Compare and enjoy!

In 1960, when this picture was taken, _Sfakia_ was down to 294 inhabitants! But in the last 50 years this region has been rejuvenated, to a major extent due to the domestic and foreign tourrism.

Sfakia.jpgSfakia2.jpg

Out in the sea, 20 miles south of Sfakia, one finds the forgotten *Gavdos* (written in Greek as Gaudos), I wrote my first article on *Gavdos* in 1961 for the first (1962) edition of the _Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada_ (Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, 1962). On pages 335 and 336 (second edition, 1965) I noted connection with _venzinoploia_ from Sfakia (20 miles) and Paliaohora (32 miles) but I did not record their names. At that time the island had 172 inhabitants. Three small villages were prominent then Ambelos, Kastri and Galana...  In some of the old Venetian maps, Gaudos had been written as Gozzo and this led to all types of confusion (As you know, Gozzo is an island in Malta).

Things have changed since then... see the pictures below from the last ten years. Karavi on the east side is the main approach to the island. There are also connections to Aghia Roumeli and Rougia in addition to Hora Sfakion and Palaiohora.  I would love to hear from someone as to the name of the little boat I show here

Gavdos map.jpgGavdos Karavi.jpg

Karavi 1.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Φωτογραφίες από τα μέρη μου (εκεί κοντά, η Παλαιόχωρα!!!!)!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!! Το καραβάκι αυτό είναι το Σέλινο! Το καλύτερο καραβάκι που έχει έρθει κατά τη γνώμη μου στη ΝΔ Κρήτη!! Όλη η ΝΔ Κρήτη αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!! :Wink:  Για τα καραβάκια μπορείς να βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφίες από τα μέρη μου (εκεί κοντά, η Παλαιόχωρα!!!!)!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!! Το καραβάκι αυτό είναι το Σέλινο! Το καλύτερο καραβάκι που έχει έρθει κατά τη γνώμη μου στη ΝΔ Κρήτη!! Όλη η ΝΔ Κρήτη αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!! Για τα καραβάκια μπορείς να βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ!!


Thanks for the Website. Very impressive... You "youngsters" cannot imagine what was (not) going on in SW Crete 50 years ago. There was no maritime infrastructure!  But the way, the ship you mention, might it be called _Selinous_?

----------


## Trakman

> Thanks for the Website. Very impressive... You "youngsters" cannot imagine what was (not) going on in SW Crete 50 years ago. There was no maritime infrastructure! But the way, the ship you mention, might it be called _Selinous_?


Το όνομά του φίλε Νίκο είναι Σέλινο!! Προέρχεται από την ομώνυμη επαρχία της ΝΔ Κρήτης, η οποία πήρε το όνομά της από το Κάστρο που βρίσκεται στην Παλαιοχώρα και το οποίο οι Βενετοί ονόμαζαν Castello-Selino! 
Αυτές τις μέρες λείπω από την Πάτρα, μόλις επιστρέψω ίσως ανεβάσω κι εγώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την Παλαιοχώρα, τη Φορτέτζα της (όπως λέμε σήμερα το Κάστρο) και τα καραβάκια για να δεις πως είναι σήμερα! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το όνομά του φίλε Νίκο είναι Σέλινο!! Προέρχεται από την ομώνυμη επαρχία της ΝΔ Κρήτης, η οποία πήρε το όνομά της από το Κάστρο που βρίσκεται στην Παλαιοχώρα και το οποίο οι Βενετοί ονόμαζαν Castello-Selino! 
> Αυτές τις μέρες λείπω από την Πάτρα, μόλις επιστρέψω ίσως ανεβάσω κι εγώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την Παλαιοχώρα, τη Φορτέτζα της (όπως λέμε σήμερα το Κάστρο) και τα καραβάκια για να δεις πως είναι σήμερα!


You are right. I forgot my geography... _Eparhia Selinou_, not _Selinountos_ with Kandanos as capital....  And of course it is the castel of Selino*n* originally

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Gavdos_ in 1990

Gavdos.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> _Gavdos_ in 1990
> 
> Gavdos.jpg


Πανέμορφη εικόνα, λογικά πρέπει να είναι το λιμανάκι του Καραβέ!! Πάνω αριστερά το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νεκταρίου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Arriving in _Karave, Gavdos_ (2004)
Gavdos1.jpg

Dedicated to _Trakman_ who transferred his infinite excitement about SW Crete to me and made me search and revisit (virtually) the area...

Here is the small boat _Sofia_ arriving from _Sfakia_ to _Karave, Gavdos_

Gavdos2.jpg

Again dedicated to _Trakman_ , his favorite ship, *Selino* (right, here in Gavdos), doing the route Sfakia-Gavdos
Gavdos4.jpg

*Selino* is the reliable connection of SW Crete. 
Selino.jpg

Sfakia as seen from the arriving *Selino* By now Trakman must be really happy!
Sfakia from Selino.jpg

And one more picture of Sfakia as seen from the arriving *Selino* By now Trakman must be in seventh heaven! Long live my friend Yorgo!
Sfakia from Selino2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Sfakia in 1980
Sfakia 1980.jpg

The ferry-boat _Samaria_ arriving in Sfakia from Samaria
Samaria arriving in Sfakia.jpg

The ferry-boat _Daskaloyannis_
Dakslogianis in Gavdos.jpg

Another nice view of Sfakia
Sfakia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am starting this evening a new thread on a region of Crete that has had an incredible renewal in the last 25 years. Helped by history, traditions and exceptional tourist interest, the region of *Palaiochora, Crete* has become a vibrant center of activities, especially in the summer. 50 years ago Paliaochora had 1,000 inhabitants, Kandanos (the former capital of the County Selinou) had 1,267. And in 1930 there were only 589 people in Palaiochora. But as the photographs below show, now Palaiochora is an imporant center. _Ellinis_, I have not been able to find any "major" passenger line doing a route around Crete, have you?

First a wonderful panorama of Palaiochora
Palaiochora1.jpg

Two more enticing photos of the center of *Palaiochora, Crete* 

All these are dedicated to _Trakman_ who comes from this area..
Palaiochora3.jpgPalaiochora8.jpg

One more photo of *Palaiochora*
Palaiochora5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And our favorite *Selino* at *Palaiochora* I believe that the ferry boat behind it is _Samaria_
selino in paleochora.jpg

Panorama of *Palaiochora* 
Palaiochora6.jpg

Last one for this evening *Palaiochora* 
Palaiochora.jpg

Well.. I changed my mind Trakman... Shipping in Palaiochora was not always with first rate ferry boats... Just 20 years ago, transportation was done with *Nikolaos K* shown here

Pal20.jpgPal19.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Other photos without comments
Pal11.jpgPal2.jpg

Other photos without comments. The harbor
Pal13.jpgPal14.jpg

A staple of the life in Palaiochora... A memory of older times
Pal16.jpg

Palaiochora in the late 1990
Pall22.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The wonderful beach of *Elafonissi* in SW Crete

Elafonissi 0.jpg

The wonderful beach of *Elafonissi* in SW Crete

Elafonissi 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Sougia bay has come out of nowhere to be one of the popular spots for vacation
Sougia.jpg

The ferry arrives in Sougia
Sougia Ferry.jpg

Another view of Sougia
Sougia 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Palaiochora a few years ago

Paleochora.jpg

Palaiochora detail

Paleoch.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα τι να πω?!?!?! Με έχεις καταπλήξει!!!! Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες!!!!! Ένα ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο... Δεν περίμενα ότι θα είχες φωτογραφίες από τα μέρη μου!! Ας αρχίσω λοιπόν να τις σχολιάζω σιγά σιγά...!

----------


## Trakman

> I am starting this evening a new thread on a region of Crete that has had an incredible renewal in the last 25 years. Helped by history, traditions and exceptional tourist interest, the region of *Palaiochora, Crete* has become a vibrant center of activities, especially in the summer. 50 years ago Paliaochora had 1,000 inhabitants, Kandanos (the former capital of the County Selinou) had 1,267. And in 1930 there were only 589 people in Palaiochora. But as the photographs below show, now Palaiochora is an imporant center. _Ellinis_, I have not been able to find any "major" passenger line doing a route around Crete, have you?
> 
> First a wonderful panorama of Palaiochora
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32633





> Two more enticing photos of the center of  *Palaiochora, Crete* 
> 
> All these are dedicated to _Trakman_ who comes from this area..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32634Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32635


Φωτογραφίες από την ανατολική παραλία! Και μάλιστα πρόσφατες, αφού είναι μετά την ανάπλαση της παραλιακής ζώνης! (Μεγαλώσαν τον κυματοθραύστη και το πεζοδρόμιο, αν και ακόμα δεν το πλακοστρώσαν!) Μια παραλία που το καλοκαίρι σφίζει από ζωή κυρίως απόγευμα-βράδυ, και γίνεται το κέντρο της Παλαιόχωρας, αφού σε αυτή βρίσκονται τα περισσότερα εστιατόρια και καφετέριες!! Ειδικά τον Αυγουστό από τις 21.00 έως τις 00.00 είναι δύσκολο να βρεις να κάτσεις! Και τον Αύγουστο επίσης έχουμε μια μαγευτική ανατολή του φεγαριού από τη θάλασσα, όπου γίνεται κατακόκκινο!!!
Εδώ μια άποψη της παραλίας από ψηλά, από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι. Διακρίνεται το Σαμαριά να πλησιάζει στη _Σκάλα_. Ό,τι φωτογραφίες ανεβάσω αφιερώνονται στο Νίκο για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και στο Leo που κάποτε μου τις ζήτησε!!

Trakman_0408.JPG


Όμορφη εικόνα επίσης από την ανατολική παραλία είναι ο _Κροκόδειλος_ απέναντι!! Τον διακρίνετε?!?!?

Trakman_0318.JPG


Οι πληροφορίες που δίνεις είναι ακριβώς έτσι!!! Πολύ καλή πληροφόρηση!!! Απλώς να αναφέρω ότι η Κάντανος θεωρείται ακόμα πρωτεύουσα της επαρχίας Σελίνου!

----------


## Trakman

> One more photo of  *Palaiochora
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32636





> And our favorite *Selino* at *Palaiochora * I believe that the ferry boat behind it is _Samaria_
> selino in paleochora.jpg





> Panorama of *Palaiochora * 
> 
> Palaiochora6.jpg



Στην πρώτη φώτο η δυτική παραλία, _Παχιά ¶μμος_. Εδώ έμαθα να κολυμπώ!!! Η αγαπημένη μου παραλία, είναι υπέροχη!! Το καλοκαίρι κάθομαι με τις ώρες!! Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από το κάστρο, εδώ μια δικιά μου:

Trakman_0399.JPG

Στη δεύτερη φωτο το καταπληκτικό Σέλινο, και όντως, πίσω είναι το Σαμαριά!

Trakman_0149.JPG

Trakman_0218.JPG

Και μια πανοραμική από μένα!!

----------


## Trakman

> Dedicated to _Trakman_ who transferred his infinite excitement about SW Crete to me and made me search and revisit (virtually) the area...
> 
> Here is the small boat _Sofia_ arriving from _Sfakia_ to _Karave, Gavdos_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32625





> Again dedicated to _Trakman_ , his favorite ship, *Selino* (right, here in Gavdos), doing the route Sfakia-Gavdos
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32626


Σε υπερευχαριστώ!!!!
Και το Σοφία και το Σέλινο (όντως αγαπημένο μου!!) είναι πολύ καλά σκαριά!! Το Σοφία δυστυχώς πουλήθηκε, το Σέλινο παραμένει παροπλισμένο, με τις φήμες να το θέλουν να ψάχνει νέο ιδιοκτήτη... Μάκαρι να διαψευστούν!!




> Sfakia as seen from the arriving *Selino* By now Trakman must be really happy!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32628





> And one more picture of Sfakia as seen from the arriving *Selino* By now Trakman must be in seventh heaven! Long live my friend Yorgo!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32629


Όντως είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος!!!! Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία πολύ γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες, και _αν δεν κάνω και λάθος_, ο Κάπτεν με την εφημερίδα είναι ο νονός της αδερφής μου!!!




> The ferry-boat _Samaria_ arriving in Sfakia from Samaria
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32631


Είναι το Δασκαλογιάννης, όπως γράφεις στην επόμενη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Trakman

> Well.. I changed my mind Trakman... Shipping in Palaiochora was not always with first rate ferry boats...  Just 20 years ago, transportation was done with *Nikolaos K* shown here
> 
> Pal20.jpgPal19.jpg


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!! ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα το καραβάκι αυτό!!! Πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Other photos without comments
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32642Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32643


Θα σχολιάσω εγώ!!:
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία η Πολιούχος εκκλησία, η Παναγία η Ευαγγελίστρια! Λέγεται μάλιστα ότι όταν χτιζόταν ένας εργάτης έπεσε από από τη σκεπή και δεν έπαθε τίποτα, γεγονός που αποδίδεται σε θαύμα της Χάρης Της!!!
Το καμπαναριό που φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει πια, γκρεμίστηκε πρόσφατα για να φτιάξουν άλλο στην είσοδο του προαυλίου!
Στη δέυτερη φώτο η οικοδομή ποιυ φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι το Hotel Elman, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα της περιοχής!
Η φώτο είναι τραβημένη κοντά σε ένα αγαπημένο μου σημείο, όπου πάω πολλές φορές για να χαζέψω τη θέα και να μείνω με τις σκέψεις μου!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Other photos without comments. The harbor
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32644Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32645


Όντως είναι το λιμάνι στο _Τηγάνι_ όπως λέμε εμείς την περιοχή, στο οποίο μάλιστα έχουν γίνει μεγάλα έργα για να μετατραπεί σε μια πολύ καλύ μαρίνα!!




> A staple of the life in Palaiochora... A memory of older times
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32646


Ιστορική φωτογραφία!!!
Κοσμεί πολλά σπίτια και καταστήματα στην Παλαιόχωρα!!! Από τα πρώτα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όντως είναι το λιμάνι στο _Τηγάνι_ όπως λέμε εμείς την περιοχή, στο οποίο μάλιστα έχουν γίνει μεγάλα έργα για να μετατραπεί σε μια πολύ καλύ μαρίνα!!  Ιστορική φωτογραφία!!!
> Κοσμεί πολλά σπίτια και καταστήματα στην Παλαιόχωρα!!! Από τα πρώτα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ!!!


I thank you for everything. You come from a truly wonderful region and town!  I will visit it as soon as I can. Your photographs are truly exceptional. Someday you have to explain to me how to upload photograph in exactly the biggest possible size without been affected by this 1000x1000 requirement... That's what creates problems with teh size of my pictures and I have to reduce them and reduce them...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στη δεύτερη φωτο το καταπληκτικό Σέλινο, και όντως, πίσω είναι το Σαμαριά


From http://www.anendyk.gr/pages/en/ferries.php



> *F/B DASKALOGIANNIS*
> 
>  It was manufactured in 1993, it is from steel and has a length of 60 metres.
>  It can transport 1200 passengers with highest speed of 13 m/h while the capacity is 649,32 gross tons with the possibility to transport 16 buses or 80 cars or 16 trucks.
> 
> *F/B SAMARIA Ι*
>  It was manufactured in 1986, it is from steel and has a length of 48 metres.
>  The capacity is 444,76 gross tons and it can transport 850 passengers with highest speed of 13 m/h.
>  It still has the possibility to transport 40 cars or 12 buses.

----------


## Trakman

> I thank you for everything. You come from a truly wonderful region and town!  I will visit it as soon as I can. Your photographs are truly exceptional. Someday you have to explain to me how to upload photograph in exactly the biggest possible size without been affected by this 1000x1000 requirement... That's what creates problems with teh size of my pictures and I have to reduce them and reduce them...



Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για την αναζήτηση που έκανες, είναι καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!! Η περιοχή είναι στ'αλήθεια πανέμορφη, αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!! Παλαιόχωρα, Ελαφονήσι, Γαύδος, Σούγια, Αγιά Ρουμέλη, Λουτρό, Σφακιά, όλα έχουν κάτι μοναδικό!!!
Όσο για τις φώτος, και αυτές που ανέβασα δεν ξεπερνούν το μέγεθος 1000Χ1000, είναι 1000Χ750 αν δεις! :Wink:  Νομίζω ανεβάζεις με το σωστό τρόπο! Αν εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος ξαναπες μου!!

----------


## Haddock

> Well.. I changed my mind Trakman... Shipping in Palaiochora was not always with first rate ferry boats...  Just 20 years ago, transportation was done with *Nikolaos K* shown here
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32640Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32641


Νικόλα, σέβομαι τον κόπο σου και καλό είναι το google, αλλά να δώσουμε *credit* στον φωτογράφο. ;-)

ΥΓ. Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στις υπόλοιπες φώτο του συνδέσμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, σέβομαι τον κόπο σου και καλό είναι το google, αλλά να δώσουμε *credit* στον φωτογράφο. ;-)
> 
> ΥΓ. Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στις υπόλοιπες φώτο του συνδέσμου.


Niko

Totally unaware of this site and pictures there!  Sorry. My pictures of *Nikolaos K* are from photos given to me by a good friend from Crete who lives in Boston!  Believe me, I cite when I know the source...  In my business citations are everything!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko
> 
> Totally unaware of this site and pictures there!  Sorry. My pictures of *Nikolaos K* are from photos given to me by a good friend from Crete who lives in Boston!  Believe me, I cite when I know the source...  In my business citations are everything!


For all the others though, here is a very interesting reference that Niko's citation brought up. The picture of _Nikoloas K_ presented in Nikos' source has the reference _The Old Agia Roumelli to Paleohora Ferry, which we called the "Blue Bathtub" (off Sougia Beach) - 1976_
So, _Nikolaos K_ is 33 years old and was doing a rather long route.  The picture is valuable for two reasons. First, it shows how certain areas of Greece were almost abandoned just 30 years ago... And second, it brings up the old question about safety in public passenger vessels 30 and 40 years ago. I cannot imagine how this boat could go 30, 50 or 100 miles...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more nice, but recent, photograph of Palaiochora with _Samaria_ arriving

Paleochora.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> One more nice, but recent, photograph of Palaiochora with _Samaria_ arriving
> 
> Paleochora.jpg


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη, πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη από το Hotel on the Rocks!!

----------


## Haddock

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε υπόψη σας, αλλά *υπάρχουν* αρκετές *φωτογραφίες* από τη δεκαετία του '70. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι περισσότερο για το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* του καπτά *Στέλιου Σταματάκη*;;

offtopic: Νικόλα και Trakman, ταξιδέψαμε με καγιάκ από Ελαφονήσι μέχρι Σούγια και το τοπίο δεν περιγράφεται. Είχαμε σκοπό να φτάσουμε μέχρι Σφακιά αλλά ο καιρός δεν μας το επέτρεψε. Τα βουνά της Νότιας Κρήτης γενικά παρουσιάζουν τις γνωστές στους ντόπιους καπελωτές και αν σε πιάσουν εν πλω, απλά ψάχνεις να βρεις καταφύγιο. 

Θυμάμαι, κωπηλατώντας από την κεντρική παραλία της Παλαιόχωρας, για να καβατζάρουμε τον κάβο με τη μαρίνα, μας πήρε κοντά 1 ώρα λόγω της έντασης του Βορείου ανέμου. Αφού τον καβατζάραμε, αράξαμε στη βοτσαλωτή παραλία, δίπλα στο λιμάνι, και συνεχίσαμε αργά το απόγευμα προς Λισσό. Η πορεία αυτή, δια θαλάσσης, είναι φανταστική εμπειρία για όσους το επιχειρήσουν, αρκεί να μην έχει αερίδια.

----------


## Trakman

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε υπόψη σας, αλλά *υπάρχουν* αρκετές *φωτογραφίες* από τη δεκαετία του '70. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι περισσότερο για το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* του καπτά *Στέλιου Σταματάκη*;;
> 
> offtopic: Νικόλα και Trakman, ταξιδέψαμε με καγιάκ από Ελαφονήσι μέχρι Σούγια και το τοπίο δεν περιγράφεται. Είχαμε σκοπό να φτάσουμε μέχρι Σφακιά αλλά ο καιρός δεν μας το επέτρεψε. Τα βουνά της Νότιας Κρήτης γενικά παρουσιάζουν τις γνωστές στους ντόπιους καπελωτές και αν σε πιάσουν εν πλω, απλά ψάχνεις να βρεις καταφύγιο. 
> 
> Θυμάμαι, κωπηλατώντας από την κεντρική παραλία της Παλαιόχωρας, για να καβατζάρουμε τον κάβο με τη μαρίνα, μας πήρε κοντά 1 ώρα λόγω της έντασης του Βορείου ανέμου. Αφού τον καβατζάραμε, αράξαμε στη βοτσαλωτή παραλία, δίπλα στο λιμάνι, και συνεχίσαμε αργά το απόγευμα προς Λισσό. Η πορεία αυτή, δια θαλάσσης, είναι φανταστική εμπειρία για όσους το επιχειρήσουν, αρκεί να μην έχει αερίδια.



Τα link που μας έδωσες είναι καταπληκτικά! Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω κάτι εγώ για το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, το Πάσχα όμως που θα κατεβώ ίσως μάθω!
Για το offtopic είναι όπως τα λες!! Αν σε πιάσει βοριάς... Ειδικά τα καλοκαιρινά μελτέμια! Γι'αυτό και πολλοί λένε την Παλιόχωρα και Ανεμόχωρα! :Very Happy:  
Η διαδρομή που περιγράφεις είναι πραγματικά υπέροχη!! Όλη η ακτογραμμή από Ελαφονήσι μέχρι Σφακιά σε μαγεύει με την άγρια ομορφιά της αλλά και τις φανταστικές παραλίες! Προσωπικά δεν την έχω κωπηλατήσει, αλλά την έχω περπατήσει, την έχω κάνει πάμπολλες φορές με τα τοπικά καραβάκια  και έχω διανυκτερεύσει σε κάποιες από τις παραλίες! Σίγουρα αξίζει!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Please look at this wonderful comparison of Sfakia in 1900 and 2002 fom Wolfgang Kistler's site
http://www.wkistler.de/more2/sf1900_04545.html

Wolfgang Kistler, a German tourist in love with SW Crete has published an extensive list of pictures from the area as _paroskayak_ pointed out recently. From these, I am pointing out a few that have to do with ships doing the various routes in the area...

*Marina* at Sfakia in 1972
Marina 1972b.jpgMarina 1972.jpg

*Daskaloyannis* at Sfakia in 2001
Daskaloyannis in Sfakia 2001.jpg

*Samaria* at Sfakia in 2004
Samaria 2004.jpg

*Selino* at Sfakia in 2005
Selino at Sfakia 2005.jpg

*Daskaloyannis* at Glyka Nera in 2004 and *Delfini*, a smaller boat doing the route Sfakia-Glyka Nera in 2005
Delfini 2005 boat from Gkyka Nera.jpgDaskaloyannis Glyka Nera 2004.jpg

*Sofia* in Gavdos in 2001 
Sofia in Gavdos 2001.jpg

*Selino* in Gavdos in 2006 
Selino in Gavdos 2006.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!! Ειδικά η τελευταία με το Σέλινο να σκίζει τα νερά... Το καλοκαίρι έχω στο πρόγραμμα να κάνω ξανά μια περιπλάνηση σε όλη την ΝΔ ακτογραμμή, οπότε θα προσθέσω και γω κάποιες φωτογραφίες με την κατάσταση σήμερα! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And a recent photo of _Loutro,_ west of Sfakia
Loutro_3.jpg

_Loutro_ in 1991
Loutro.jpg

The coast from Sfakia to Loutro is very rocky 
Sfakia-Loutro.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Leaving Palaiochora
Leaving Palaiohora. jpg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Sfakia in 1990

Sfakia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Palaiochora_  in 1993.

Palaiohora.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Unknown source, but here is Sfakia with *Selino

*Sfakia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Palaiohora_  in 1990

Dedicated to my friend Trakman!  Someday I will visit!

Paliohora.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> _Palaiohora_  in 1990
> 
> Dedicated to my friend Trakman!  Someday I will visit!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49612



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα!!!! Υπέροχη φώτο!!! 
¶νοιξα τον υπολογιστή, βλέπω Ιστορικές φώτος σε πολλά θέματα, λέω δε μπορεί, θα ανέβασε και από Παλαιοχώρα!! :Very Happy:  Όπως και έκανες!!!! Να'σαι καλά!!
Αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!!!

Εδώ κι εδώ δύο φώτος δικές μου, ανταποδίδω!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Unknown source, but here is Sfakia with *Selino
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49601



Κι αυτή εξαιρετική εικόνα!!! :Very Happy:  Το καραβάκι πρέπει να'ναι το Σοφία!! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα!!!! Υπέροχη φώτο!!! 
> ¶νοιξα τον υπολογιστή, βλέπω Ιστορικές φώτος σε πολλά θέματα, λέω δε μπορεί, θα ανέβασε και από Παλαιοχώρα!! Όπως και έκανες!!!! Να'σαι καλά!!
> Αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!!!
> 
> Εδώ κι εδώ δύο φώτος δικές μου, ανταποδίδω!!!!



Σ'ευχαριστω. Θαυμασιες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Παλαιοχωρα  14 Μαρτιου 1965_

Χαρισμενο στον....   ξερει ποιος ειναι!  Καλη χρονια


19650314 Paliaohora1.jpg
19650314 Paliaohora2.jpg
19650314 Paliaohora3.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα το άρθρο είναι συλλεκτικό!!!! Το διαβάζεις και φαντάζεσαι την Παλιόχωρα εκείνων των καιρών!!! Εξαιρετικό!!!!
Καλή χρονιά!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πανέμορφη εικόνα, λογικά πρέπει να είναι το λιμανάκι του Καραβέ!! Πάνω αριστερά το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νεκταρίου!


Αρθρο για την *Γαυδο* στην _Κυριακατικη Ελευθεροτυπια_ της 26ης Ιουλιου 1987. Γιωργο, θα ησουν ενα μειρακιο τοτε...  Τωρα πρεπει να μας ξεναγησεις και να μας πεις ποιο ειναι το πλοιαριο αυτο...
Φυσικα, απο την συλλογη μου

G4a.jpgG1.jpg
G3.jpgG2.jpg

Gavdos.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα,
το άρθρο που παρέθεσες είναι εξαιρετικό! Το πρόβλημα που θίγει, αυτό της ηλεκτροδότησης, τόσα χρόνια μετά, παραμένει επίκαιρο. Πριν μερικά χρόνια που είχα επισκεφτεί το νησί, είχα περάσει και από το σταθμό της ΔΕΗ. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δε θυμάμαι αν δούλευε, ξέρω όμως ότι οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι πέρνουν ρεύμα από δικές τους πετρελαιογεννήτριες! Οπότε προφανώς προβλήματα υπάρχουν ακόμα και σήμερα.
Η Γαύδος είναι όντως πανέμορφο νησί. Αν και κανείς θα το περίμενε να είναι ξερονήσι, είναι κατάφυτο από κέδρους που δίνουν ένα μαγευτικό άρωμα στην ατμόσφαιρα. Μαγευτικές παραλίες όπως στο Σαρακήνικο και στον ¶η Γιάννη (ειδικά στη δεύτερη πολύ free καταστάσεις...! :Wink: ), καταπληκτικά μονοπάτια και φανταστική θέα, συνθέτουν ένα σκηνικό που ο επισκέπτης λατρεύει! Φέτος δυστυχώς η σύνδεση με το νησί δεν ήταν καλή, και αυτό αποθαρρύνει πολλούς να την επισκεφτούν. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι το ΣΑΜΑΡΙΑ έκανε 6 ώρες από Παλαιόχωρα! Με την αγορά του καινούργιου πλοίου όμως από την ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ ελπίζω πως θα φτιάξουν πολύ τα πράγματα!
Νικόλα εκείνη την εποχή ομολογώ πως δεν γνωρίζω ποιο βαπόρι πήγαινε Γαύδο. Υποθέτω κάποιο εκ των ΣΟΦΙΑ και ΣΦΑΚΙΑ, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος!
Εικόνες από τη Γαύδο μπορεί να βρει κανείς κι εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ της Χωρας Σφακιων του 1980. Φυσικα για τον Trakman

Hora Sfakion.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ! 
Σε σχέση με σήμερα παρατηρώ σίγουρα κάποιες αλλαγές, όχι όμως και πολύ μεγάλες. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται και ο δρόμος που ανεβαίνει στην Ανώπολη και στην Αράδαινα.
Σ'ευχαριστώ Νίκο! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Sougia ~ 1978
Sougia.jpg
www.delcampe.net

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σφακια γυρω στο 1975. Απο προσωπικη συλλογη μελους του www.flickr.com

Γιωργο, μπας και αναγνωριζεις κανενα μικρο επιβατηγο της εποχης;
Sfakia.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaebyl...7603237907330/

----------


## Trakman

Δυστυχώς αυτή την εποχή δεν την πρόλαβα Νικόλα! Κανένα από τα 2 πλοιάρια που φαίνονται δεν τα αναγνωρίζω. Ίσως το μικρό που φαίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο να είναι το _Μαρίνα_.

Στο λινκ πάντως που παραθέτεις φαίνεται το Κύδων στη Σούδα!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα το άρθρο είναι συλλεκτικό!!!! Το διαβάζεις και φαντάζεσαι την Παλιόχωρα εκείνων των καιρών!!! Εξαιρετικό!!!!
> Καλή χρονιά!!!!!!!!!!!



Δεν θελω να παθει καρδιακη προσβολη ο φιλος _Trakman_, αλλα καλον θα ηταν να κοιταξει εδω κατι για την αγαπημενη του Παλαιοχωρα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...89&postcount=5

Χρονια πολλα και καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους  (διαφορα οκτω ωρων γαρ)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σφακια γυρω στο 1975.   Γιωργο, μπας και αναγνωριζεις κανενα μικρο επιβατηγο της εποχης;
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaebyl...7603237907330/
> SM.jpg


Βρηκαμε αυτη την καταχωρηση στην Εθνικη Φωνη των Χανιων της 10ης Ιουνιου 1972. Αναφερεται στο πλοιαριο Σαντα Μαρια που πηγαινε απο την Χωρα Σφακιων στη Αγια Ρουμελη.
19720610 Santa MAria Ethniki Foni..jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Μαρίνα 2.jpg

*''Μαρίνα''* και* ''Νικόλαος Κ.''* στο λιμάνι του *Λουτρού,* υποθέτω κάπου γύρω στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του *'70.
*
Πηγή

----------


## aegina

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αρχες '70 ειναι το Μαρινα του Σαρωνικου απο 77-78 και μετα ειναι...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1971 από τη Χώρα Σφακίων μας δείχνει και το μάλλον ατσούμπαλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Σ. με νηολόγιο Χανίων 300... 

Nikolaos S 1971 serdan at chora sfakion digit.wdr.de.jpg
πηγήSerdan @ digit.wdr.de

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ επί το έργο σε φωτο του Jeffrey Blairs 

Jeffrey Blairs.jpg
Πηγή

----------

